# Category 3, Best post about the routing technique:



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

This category is about posting you're routing experience. Discuss how the material cuts across the grain and with the grain. Is the feed speed and spindle speed consistent to other common material? How does the density and other features of the wood work when cut by the router. What went smoothly or poorly while cutting the profiles? The best post with the most complete information wins. Post a picture of your finished plaque.

For more information about the Wood Species Contest follow this link.


----------

